# Sony SR11 compatibility with Final Cut Express



## cgold (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a Mac Pro running Mac OS X 10.5.4. I'm planning the purchase of a Sony HDR-SR11 Handycam (Hard Drive). I'm editing my captured video in Final Cut Express at present. My question is does Final Cut Express capture from this Handycam? I read an article from PC World written by Brian Chen that it did. I can not find anywhere on the Tech support to validate Mr. Chen’s claim. Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, here on Apple's site, it says that it supports AVCHD, which is what the HDR-SR11 records in. But I'd say it should work. But if you are really worried, you could goto a local Apple store and ask how it all works.


----------



## cgold (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for reply. I have visited that page. Final Cut Pro 6 is a serious upgrade from Final Cut Express 4.0 that I own. I could not find any mention under resources at the Final Cut Express site that indicates AVCHD support. However, thanks again, I have sent email to Apple site for answer as well. I was hoping to find a mac user that has the Sony AR11.


----------



## Kamaleson (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi cgold, have you received response from Apple of been able to capture video on Final Cut Express? I have an HDR-SR12 and struggled last night to capture video to no avail.


----------



## HollywoodRock.c (Feb 11, 2009)

ARRRRGGGHHH!!!!!

same problem.... just dropped a bunch of cash and no captures, no import of files from the SR11

mac g5 dual 1.8 os x 10.5.6 fce 4.0.1

anyone??????

hey remember when macs WORKED right out of the box????!!!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Macs do work out of the box. Sony just had to go and changed how their camera talks to the computer and then not provide Mac support.


----------



## viaustralia (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi I have the same problem!! My sr11 is not transfering to my mac book pro final cut!
can anyone help me? thank you very much


----------



## HollywoodRock.c (Feb 11, 2009)

I found the only program I could find that would tx video to the mac AND EDIT IN FC EXPRESS, we used it a couple times, well worth the $35 they wanted,,,,,,,,,, but after filming a whole day, paying actors, crew we were transferring it wrote over some previous video without asking the age old question 'do you want to replace the previous files?" we lost some never again footage, slammed the support team at the company and got our money back...

so back to square one... HAS ANYONE FOUND A GOOD PROGRAM TO TRANSFER FROM THE SR11 AND EDIT IN FC EXPESS???


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Like I said in another thread on this matter here, it looks like you need to set the camera up for some kind of disk mode, plug it in and it'll mount like a thumb drive, and then add the video to FCE like you would a video file that you downloaded from the web, or had sitting on your hard drive, if FCE supports that like iMovie does.


----------

